# Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Mai 2009)

*Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]


----------



## b0s (25. Mai 2009)

*Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Geilo, das bestell ich mir die Tage


----------



## marwo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Haha  

Cooles,simples Motiv


----------



## mrmouse (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

ich finds auch geil  : D


----------



## majorguns (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Geiles Shirt allerdings finde ich die Qualität solcher T-Shirts generell nicht sehr gut, meistens werden Fruit of the Loom Shirts verwendet... auf diesen Shirts (gerade bei SCHWARZEN Shirts) sieht man jeden Fussel und jedes Haar was gerade bei mir ein Problem ist denn ich habe 3 Katzen


----------



## guna7 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*



majorguns schrieb:


> Geiles Shirt allerdings finde ich die Qualität solcher T-Shirts generell nicht sehr gut, meistens werden Fruit of the Loom Shirts verwendet... auf diesen Shirts (gerade bei SCHWARZEN Shirts) sieht man jeden Fussel und jedes Haar was gerade bei mir ein Problem ist denn ich habe 3 Katzen


Das mit den Haaren liegt aber nicht an der Qualität sondern viel mehr an der Farbe!


----------



## TSchaK (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

also mir gefählt das shirt jetzt nicht so...
aber euer nächstes sagt mir vllt wieder mehr zu


----------



## Mosed (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*



guna7 schrieb:


> Das mit den Haaren liegt aber nicht an der Qualität sondern viel mehr an der Farbe!



Es liegt auch am Stoff. Ich habe Pullover und Jeans  u.a. in dunkelblau und schwarz. bei manchen bleibt jedes Härchen hängen und man sieht nach wenigen Minuten aus wie ein Pelztier  bei anderen bleibt weniger bis nichts hängen.
(alles Baumwolle)


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*



guna7 schrieb:


> Das mit den Haaren liegt aber nicht an der Qualität sondern viel mehr an der Farbe!



....und an den Katzen.


----------



## EasyC (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hätt gern nen Smilie mit Kopfschuss so wie der bei Titanik


----------



## guna7 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*



frankreddien schrieb:


> ....und an den Katzen.


Stimmt!


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*



EasyC schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern nen Smilie mit Kopfschuss so wie der bei Titanik



Den Kopfschuß kannste dir selber machen...


----------



## LiL Fränkii (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Das bestell ich mir. xD


----------



## errat1c (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

hm...17 euro für nen smilie...da kauf ich mirn weißes t-shirt vom kik, nen edding für nen öcken und mal mir selber nen smilie drauf...


----------



## pr0g (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-Shirt 'Smilie' ab sofort verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

edit:hat sich erledigt


----------

